# Any of you guys did anything with the rear bumper and exhaust tip??



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check out bmcextremecustom.com/:th_salute:


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

I left bumper alone. Had the tip angled so it goes with angle of the bumper. Thought bout plastdipping the bumper section but not committed enough yet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

eBay fake turndown tip

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

I plasti dipped that section in the middle of the rear bumper,looks 100x better imo


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> View attachment 41122
> 
> 
> View attachment 41130
> ...


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Silver said:


> I plasti dipped that section in the middle of the rear bumper,looks 100x better imo


got a pic??


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

Also did my front lower grille, really makes a difference


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

im thinking of just putting a chrome turn down tip over the existing pipe to finish it off


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I had to go the extreme route to modify the rear


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice, that's exactly what I want to do to mine.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Silver said:


> View attachment 42098
> 
> 
> Also did my front lower grille, really makes a difference


You did a great job man but its missing something


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Roadrage. is the bumper insert from one of the vendors on ebay?? This korean company sells those single or dual on ebay. Looks good but do not know the quality.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> I had to go the extreme route to modify the rear


 What taillights are those?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic...the diffuser is from kspeed which is a korean brand sold o n ebay..good qyality and easy to install

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Those are the bmw 7 series tails

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> You did a great job man but its missing something


What's it missing?


----------



## WiseManWhite (Aug 10, 2013)

What are the exhaust tips attached to the tail pipe with?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Merc6 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 41122
> ...


Didn't realize there was a reply needed sooner. Far enough?




















Myspace angle












WiseManWhite said:


> What are the exhaust tips attached to the tail pipe with?


Allen wrench head screws and Nuts to lock them in place. 










Haven't came loose from bumps and doesn't scrape like the front factory lip does.



















The trunk was completely full so yours may not look this low.


----------

